

Show HN: Hoodstarter = crowdsourcing to fill vacant storefronts - dberglu
http://www.hoodstarter.com

======
fiatjaf
This is cool, but what about
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8611839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8611839)
?

